# What would you wear if you were getting married today?



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I have been helping some friends get ready for their upcoming weddings and so I have been looking at a lot of wedding dresses. I LOVED my wedding dress but if I could get married again today, I might go with a different style because I LOVE this dress.....

http://www.sotteroandmidgley.com/dress.aspx?page=0&style=JSM1341

So, if you could do it again with another dress - what might you pick?:wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

ooooh, that is a beautiful dress. Very classy yet not too flashy love it!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Erin you would look stunning in that dress. I love how feminine the dress is


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Beautiful.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

That is pretty. 

I love the one I did wear but 


I am kind of liking this one if I got one now.
ASM3275 - by Sottero & Midgley


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:what do you think ? I got married in 1965 !!
Of course today I would choose a completely different dress. The styles are different today and I have more money :HistericalSmiley:the only thing is I cannot fit anymore in the ones I really like :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Erin I got married in a Maggie Sottero gown and I still love her style today.....her signature laced up back and crystals, just gorgeous. The only thing I would do different today.....I would carry Sassy instead of a bouquet. We didn't have Sassy back then.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

MalteseJane said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:what do you think ? I got married in 1965 !!
> Of course today I would choose a completely different dress. The styles are different today and I have more money :HistericalSmiley:the only thing is I cannot fit anymore in the ones I really like :HistericalSmiley:


oh, just pretend! This is all for pretend anyways 



sassy's mommy said:


> Erin I got married in a Maggie Sottero gown and I still love her style today.....her signature laced up back and crystals, just gorgeous. The only thing I would do different today.....I would carry Sassy instead of a bouquet. We didn't have Sassy back then.


I too got married in one of her gowns and I still love it of course, but it was more of a ballgown so if I did it again I would try this more A-line style. I think Sassy would be a beautiful addition to any Maggie dress :wub:



wolfieinthehouse said:


> That is pretty.
> 
> I love the one I did wear but
> 
> ...


so pretty!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

You can call me practical, unromantic, or just an old fart, but I cannot justify spending thousands on a dress. I watch TLC's "Say Yes To The Dress" and they all look pretty much the same. What ever happened to the dress that had sleeves and a complete top? Today they are pretty much all bare shouldered, and some with a Merry Widow bodice (see through). It doesn't matter if you get married in a 30k dress or a pair of Levi jeans. Your still very married, and will have the precious memories years later. Not much help huh Erin? :mellow:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

A Chanel suit. 

The gown is gorgeous, though.
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

This was my dress when I got married 2.5 years ago. Casa Blanca Bridal :: Collections  I loved it but wanted a bit more of an A-line look to it so I wore a slip underneath that gave it a little more fullness in the skirt. 

This is one of my wedding pictures. The online album isn't the best quality but I loved the dress. Although a lot of that is because the seamstress who altered it did a wonderful job--it was strapless but fit perfectly and I never felt worried or had to adjust it all day.
Blackwell/2-30D-IMG_7713


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Although if I was young and thin ( as I once was) I would love one of the fabulous gowns that are all so beautiful these days. But if I renew my vows in the future I would just pick something comfy but pink & pretty and sew some matching dresses for my Maltese bridal party.
I would have Emma as my Maid of Honor and Mimi and Jilli as Bridesmaids and Twinkle as a Flower girl. They would steal the show don't ya think?


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

What a great thread idea!!! 

Well...I'm not married yet, but, like most girls in their early twenties, I've glanced around a time or two :innocent:

These are my top three dress choices at the moment. They're all by Demetrios. If you can't tell, I tend to like strapless dresses with a tighter top/corset area and then a flowing bottom. I like mermaid bottoms, too. I have little to no natural curve, so these dresses make it look like I ALMOST do..LOL

Not a huge fan of anything too elaborate or the GIGANTIC trains or over the top poofy bottoms. There's a limit to the princessy-ness I want. 

Dress 1 (Back)









Dress 1 (Front)









Dress 2









Dress 3









Oh and by the way. Here's my set of rings  Check out the side view!!!

INSIGNIA-7050 engagement ring from the The Insignia Collection of diamond engagement rings by Verragio


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm sure I'd enjoy picking out a pretty dress for a wedding... B)


but.....if it were TODAY....I'd be wearing a straight jacket kicking and screaming all the way down the isle saying "NO!!!!!" :smilie_tischkante: ...some days are not good to be thinking about that stuff.

I think I'd rather be buying a mother-of-the-bride dress at this point.

My mom made my gown when I was married in 1972, I thought it was beautiful. Of course I'd probably want a different style now.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Erin, if I could get remarried I would probably pick that EXACT dress (assuming it would flatter my figure). I got married 4 years ago this May, and at the time I was all about doing things as inexpensively as possible. My dress was about $300 after alterations and I hated it. I pretended I loved it (the only thing I loved about it was the $99 clearance David's Bridal price tag!) so every one thought I was happy, but really the price is the only thing that helped me narrow my dress selection down. It wasn't a bad dress really, just not at all what I wanted.

We also "saved" money by having my husband's uncle who was a "professional" photographer take our wedding photos, and they were all horrible. So horrible that I could literally take pictures 100x better than this guy. It didn't cost us a penny, and I still cry about it. We have no wedding photos.  So...if you can give advice to your friend, tell her that PHOTOS is one of the most important things to budget for.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

If I had another chance, this is what I would wear for my wedding......Love it!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

this is a wedding dress my niece made for one of her clients :


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

this is my daughter's dress at her wedding :


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Ha, funny question! When I got married in January 1999, (we'd both been married before) we had a very small wedding at a tiny stone church and the reception at a small French Bistro. I really wanted to wear jeans, but my step daughter got mad at me, so I wore a purple velvet dress. (I love purple shades)

If I had to do it again and had unlimited funds I'd choose something in very pale pink or lavender in a bohemian/romantic style, but not too fussy, flashy, or showing too much skin. I really don't know if that type of even dress exists or I'd have to have it custom made. I have eclectic taste in clothes and decor, and it's hard for me to find clothes that I really love as I have neither the budget nor the figure anymore, so I usually go with simple clothing, but inside I'm the type of person that would love to wear some funky bohemian pretty clothes.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> What a great thread idea!!!
> 
> Well...I'm not married yet, but, like most girls in their early twenties, I've glanced around a time or two :innocent:
> 
> ...


 

oh my I love that last dress


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

2maltmom said:


> I'm sure I'd enjoy picking out a pretty dress for a wedding... B)
> 
> 
> but.....if it were TODAY....I'd be wearing a straight jacket kicking and screaming all the way down the isle saying "NO!!!!!" :smilie_tischkante: ...some days are not good to be thinking about that stuff.


Having worn two very pretty formal wedding dresses in my lifetime, I'm with Pat on this one!!!!!:thumbsup:

IF I were to ever do it again (and I won't) it would be capris, T-shirt and flip flops on a beach somewhere with two doggies at my side. 

My second dress was gorgeous though - I can't post any pictures of it, however, because I shredded them all!:HistericalSmiley: 

And I donated the dress to a community event - Great American Yard Sale - to benefit homeless shelters! :aktion033:

All of the gowns you ladies have picked out are breathtaking though - enjoy the planning and the dreaming!


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

At this stage of the game if I was to be married for a 3rd time in my 50's (dreaming mind you) I would opt for the Chanel Suit. The 1st time was a gorgeous dress by Prisicilla on newbury street and a formal wedding. I agree with Kerry but totally love the Sottero Gowwn. What a wonderful friend you are!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I've never been married and I'm not likely to chose marriage, but if I were to marry, it would be a very simple wedding with only very close family and friends (maybe 20 people) in a very simple ceremony with tasteful but simple clothing. I really have no desire to spend a large amount of money on a dress or huge reception for people I hardly know.

The older I get (I'm 36) the less I care about the fuss and ceremony. To me, it would be more about the marriage (or in my current state, the relationship) and not the wedding.

So what would I wear? Something that I could wear again in a colour that I like.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

2maltmom said:


> I'm sure I'd enjoy picking out a pretty dress for a wedding... B)
> 
> 
> but.....if it were TODAY....*I'd be wearing a straight jacket kicking and screaming *all the way down the isle saying "NO!!!!!" :smilie_tischkante: ...some days are not good to be thinking about that stuff.
> ...


LMAO ~ Pat I hear ya, girlfriend :thumbsup:

But hey, if I were to get married, this is what I would buy, and it's only
$39.99 ~ :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Living Dreams 101


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I was just thinking the same thing. Give me a straight jacket and carry me away if I even consider dancing down that aisle again!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I made my dress for less than $20 in 1983. I spent more on my flowers.... No money so you do what you can. If I got married again,I'd wear a nice suit of a vintage dress. I have a few antique dresses,I might still fit into. I do have a couple Chanel suits I could wear,like my red one!!!! Wouldn't that raise eyebrows...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't think I'd get married again,if anything happened to Al..before human cloning is perfected,I'd stay single. I don't have the energy to housebreak another one...

If they perfect human cloning,I'm having some spare "Als" made.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

michellerobison said:


> Don't think I'd get married again,if anything happened to Al..before human cloning is perfected,I'd stay single. *I don't have the energy to housebreak another one...*
> 
> If they perfect human cloning,I'm having some spare "Als" made.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I am with you.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll play... since it's just dreaming, right? 

I like this one : Maggie Sottero Wedding Dresses - Wedding Dress Style Ireland | Brides.com

and this one: Maggie Sottero Wedding Dresses - Wedding Dress Style Reese | Brides.com


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Starsmom said:


> What ever happened to the dress that had sleeves and a complete top?


I got married in 2001 and our church is VERY old fashioned and really, really frowned upon anything sleeveless. I hadn't planned on wearing anything sleeveless anyway, but it was really hard to find anything with sleeves. I ended up with exactly what I wanted though. It was long sleeves with an awesome collar--totally me.

What I would get married in today, is the exact same thing as I wanted to 10 years ago, but everyone frowned on it. I wanted to wear (instead of a dress) wedding pants! I don't do dresses so it really is more me, but my mom wanted me in a dress and so did hubby. Our wedding was VERY formal so I lost out on that one. SIGH! I also wanted to wear gym shoes (like the ones from Father of the Bride--lost out on that too!).

I loved my wedding and there really isn't much I would have done differently, but some aspects of it didn't really represent me.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Don't think I'd get married again,if anything happened to Al..before human cloning is perfected,I'd stay single. *I don't have the energy to housebreak another one...
> 
> If they perfect human cloning,I'm having some spare "Als" made* .


:w00t: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Oh man. Quote of the day as far as I'm concerned! Hilarious!!!!! 

I can imagine it's quite an investment...:thumbsup:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I would wear my same dress again and again. I still go to my mother's house and look at it hanging in the closet. It was truly my dream dress. 










However, I am blown away by Monique Lluhier dresses everytime I see one. There's a designer I would have loved to wear!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> I would wear my same dress again and again. I still go to my mother's house and look at it hanging in the closet. It was truly my dream dress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tammy, you are too *GORGEOUS*! i love love your dress and veil :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oooh that is lovely!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Cat...think I can wear the dress and veil in ATL? Or maybe that'll be too much LOL?! LOL!! 

I love wedding gowns. Come on girls...let's see more!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> Cat...think I can wear the dress and veil in ATL? Or maybe that'll be too much LOL?! LOL!!
> 
> I love wedding gowns. Come on girls...let's see more!


LOL!!! yes wear it hehe! imagine all the stares we would get!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

For my wedding to my first husband, my dress was gorgeous with a hug cathedral train. The only thing I remember was that once they had me in position for the photographer with my train wrapped in front of my dress, I couldn't move and everyone had to move in and out around me. :blush:
That wedding was huge with 13 bridesmaids plus 2 junior bridesmaids plus 2 flower girls.

My marriage to Jerry was in a small chapel and I wore a cream colored linen suit.

Here is the dress that my God Daughter, Michelle, is wearing in June. I really love this dress.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

mom2bijou said:


> Cat...think I can wear the dress and veil in ATL? Or maybe that'll be too much LOL?! LOL!!
> 
> I love wedding gowns. Come on girls...let's see more!


LOL You should wear it to the White Excitement party - I mean it IS white after all!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

remy said:


> Tammy, you are too *GORGEOUS*! i love love your dress and veil :wub::wub::wub:


Wow...that's you? You could be a bridal dress model- lovely!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

No freaking way would I get married again.:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

MandyMc65 said:


> LOL You should wear it to the White Excitement party - I mean it IS white after all!


 Darn Mandy. I'm not arriving until Friday so I'm missing the WHite Excitement Party. Darn darn darn. I had the PERFECT outfit! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

maltlovereileen said:


> Wow...that's you? You could be a bridal dress model- lovely!


:blush:Thank you!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

mom2bijou said:


> :blush:Thank you!


Tammy, you have to post the photo of the front of the dress. It's lovely, but I want to see more of it.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Tammy, you have to post the photo of the front of the dress. It's lovely, but I want to see more of it.


I don't have too many wedding pics on my work computer...most are on a disk at home. Here's 2 of the front. There's more on my FB album if you want to look!

Not sure why this photo looks so grainy


----------

